# can we use sr-iov interface with a bridge?



## benoitc (Apr 30, 2022)

I am wondering if it's possible to use an VF interface with a bridge associated to a vlan? I tried the following configuration:



```
mkpeer iavf0: vlan lower downstream
name iavf0:lower vlan0
mkpeer vlan0: bridge 100 link0
mkpeer vlan0: bridge 200 link0
mkpeer vlan0: bridge nomatch link0
msg vlan0: addfilter { vid=100 hook="100" }
msg vlan0: addfilter { vid=200 hook="200" }
name vlan0:100 bridge100
name vlan0:200 bridge200
name vlan0:nomatch public
msg iavf0: setpromisc 1
msg iavf0: setautosrc 0
```

and then I create an interface in `bgpnet` :


```
ngctl mkpeer bgpnet: eiface link2 ether
ifconfig ngeth0 192.168.1.50/24
```

DHCP correctly assign an IP, but when I try to ping `192.168.1.1` this doesn't work.  

Without the bridge when I do the following:


```
ifconfig iavf0.100 create
ifconfig iavf0.100 192.168.1.50/24
```

I can correctly ping `192.168.1.1` . Is this the expected behaviour?


----------

